# Daraus wurden 30 Jahre



## davlar

Hola a todos.

He intentado por todos los medios, tratar de entender esta frase que acabo de ver en una película.
Desgraciadamente sigo sin ver de dónde viene o su explicación gramatical.

- Es wurden 30 Jahre daraus.

Agradecería si alguien pudiera explicar su significado y la explicación gramatical de este uso de werden.
Mi teoría es que pudiera ser:
¿De ello pasaron 30 años?
...pero no me cuadra con lo que conozco del uso de "werden"

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Habrá sido en un contexto como "Ich hatte vorgehabt, drei Wochen in New York zu verbringen. Es wurden 30 Jahre daraus", ¿verdad? 
"Quise pasar tres semanas en Nueva York. Al final fueron 30 años." Literalmente: "Llegaron a ser 30 años". Y eso estará de acuerdo con lo que conoces del uso de "werden", ¿o no?

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## davlar

Hola Susana.
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Lo que pasa es que me despista el "daraus". No entiendo el uso de "aus" con werden.
¿Por qué no simplemente " Es wurden 30 Jahre"? Tengo problemas para traducir el daraus en este contexto. En general me pasa con todos los adverbios preposicionales...¿algun consejo?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

Un ejemplo de "goodle books":

Die Arbeit »für« die Bücher begann ja schon 1962 in der katholischen Pfarrbücherei in Friesen. Geleitet wurde sie von der Oberlehrerin Hildegard Schneyer und der Ordensschwester aus dem Kindergarten, Schwester Donatilla, die mich ansprachen: »Sag mal Hans, hast du nicht Lust, in der Bücherei mitzuhelfen?«

Natürlich wollte ich, und es wurden 30 Jahre daraus, bis 1992.​
Esto quiero decir que iba a ayudarlas solamente durante un tiempo delimitado, pero de eso/ello se hicieron 30 años.

aus etwas wird etwas - aus etwas etwickelt sich etwas

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Gracias por la respuesta kunvla. Pongo el diálogo completo:

"Mein Tod kam für mich nicht überraschend. Ich habe ihn erwartet. Ich hatte immer einen Herzfehler. Die Ärzte gaben mir drei Monate. Daraus wurden 30 Jahre."

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> Pongo el diálogo completo:
> 
> "Mein Tod kam für mich nicht überraschend. Ich habe ihn erwartet. Ich hatte immer einen Herzfehler. Die Ärzte gaben mir *drei Monate*. *Daraus wurden 30 Jahre*."


Aus drei Monaten(, die mir die Ärzte gaben,) wurden 30 Jahre.

Espero que ahora el 'daraus' lo entiendas mejor.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Gracias kunvla.

No te creas que lo tengo muy claro.¿Serías tan amable de hacerme una traducción de la frase entera que has escrito?¿cómo traducirías el werden aquí?¿y el "aus drei Monaten"?

Por otro lado, no entiendo por qué se usa "aus" para decir esta frase. ¿Por qué no "von" (von den drei Monate)? en consecuencia iría "davon". Espero no haber enredado mucho la pregunta.

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> Por otro lado, no entiendo por qué se usa "aus" para decir esta frase. ¿Por qué no "von" (von den drei Monate)? en consecuencia iría "davon".


La pauta es «etwas wird aus etwas» o viceversa «aus etwas wird etwas». No se lo tiene que entender, sino aceptarlo como tal.



davlar said:


> ¿Serías tan amable de hacerme una traducción de la frase entera que has escrito?¿cómo traducirías el werden aquí?¿y el "aus drei Monaten"?


Para eso no hay una tracción literal, ya que el verbo 'werden' de la pauta «aus etwas wird etwas» no existe en español, por lo tanto se la debe parafrasear (umschreiben), por ejemplo de la forma sigiuente: _Los médicos dijeron que me quedaban tres meses de vida, pero seguí viviendo/vivo treinta años_. Hay muchas variantes para traducir la pauta «aus etwas wird etwas», una traducción adecuada siempre dependerá del contexto.

PD: Aus den drei Monaten wurden 30 Jahre.
In etwa: ≈ _Los tres meses se convertieron en 30 años_.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> Para eso no hay una tracción literal, ya que el verbo 'werden' de la pauta «aus etwas wird etwas» no existe en español, por lo tanto se la debe parafrasear *(umschreiben)*



Por ejemplo de esta manera:

Die Ärzte gaben mir drei Monate.
*(Die Ärzte sagten mir/teilten mir mit, ich hätte noch drei Monate zu leben.)*

Aus diesen (daraus) 3 Monaten wurden 30 Jahre/sind 30 Jahre geworden.
*(aber mittlerweise sind 30 Jahre vergangen - und ich lebe immer noch)*

Los médicos me dijeron que solamente me quedaban tres meses de vida, *pero mientras tanto han pasado 30 años y todavía estoy vivo
*
Yo daría saltos de alegría en caso de que las propuestas pudieran ayudarte a entender todo mejor !


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias tanto a Tonerl como a kunvla por vuestra ayuda.
Siento no haber contestado para agradeceros vuestra inestimable ayuda. Mis disculpas. Lo cierto es que me daba un poco de vergüenza, ya que seguía sin entender muy bien la expresión y quería mirármelo con calma.

Entiendo que la preposición "aus" en "aus drei Monaten" actúa como complemento preposicional de "werden" y no es una preposicion temporal, de lugar o causal.
Esta expresión "etw. aus etw. werden" ¿tiene algún otro uso o solo se usa como en el ejemplo citado? Sigo sin encontrarla por ningún lado....Más que nada decir que me gusta aprender las cosas para poder usarlas en otros contextos, sino ¿dónde estaría la gracia?, pero bueno si no hay más remedio me la aprendo así y punto.

*¿Es equivalente "etw. resultiert aus etw." y "etw. wird aus etw."?*
_- Aus diesen 3 Monaten resultierte 30 Jahre._**

¿Y se podría decir: "Diese 3 Monaten wurden 30 Jahre" con el mismo significado?
Tonerl en tu ejemplo el "daraus" entre paréntesis no lo entiendo muy bien¿es solo para indicar que "aus diesen 3 Monaten" se puede sustituir por "daraus"?

Muchas gracias. Y lamento nuevamente no haber contestado a los aportes.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> Esta expresión "etw. aus etw. werden" ¿tiene algún otro uso o solo se usa como en el ejemplo citado? Sigo sin encontrarla por ningún lado....Más que nada decir que me gusta aprender las cosas para poder usarlas en otros contextos, *si no* ¿dónde estaría la gracia?, pero bueno si no hay más remedio me la aprendo así y punto.


Hete aquí otros ejemplos:

DUDEN-Wörterbuch:
*werden
2. c.* sich aus etwas entwickeln 
Beispiele:
■   aus Liebe wurde Hass
■   aus diesem Plan wird nichts
■   was soll bloß aus dir werden!
Duden | werden | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft​
DWDS:
*werden
1. d)* [...] aus jmdm. wird jmd., etw.: /sprichw./ aus Kindern w. Leute; umg. aus dem Jungen wird einmal etwas (ein tüchtiger Mensch) w.⌉; aus etw. wird etw.: aus dem Bach ist ein reißender Strom geworden (der Bach hat sich in einen reißenden Strom verwandelt); aus Freundschaft wurde Liebe; umg. umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus (das Gegenteil ist richtig); /sprichw./ aus nichts wird nichts⌉; aus etw. wird nichts etw. kommt nicht zustande: aus der Heirat, daraus wird nichts (mehr) [...]
*4.* [...] und was soll aus ihr w. (mit ihr geschehen), wenn du sie verläßt? [...]
*8.* [...] ich glaubte, daß niemals etwas aus ihm werden würde [...]
DWDS              –                Das Wortauskunftssystem zur deutschen Sprache in Geschichte und Gegenwart​
PONS-Wörterbuch:
*werden*
was soll nun (aus uns) werden? - ¿qué será de nosotros?
daraus wird nichts - de ahí no va a resultar [o salir] nada
werden | Spanisch » Deutsch | PONS​


davlar said:


> *¿Es equivalente "etw. resultiert aus etw." y "etw. wird aus etw."?*
> _- Aus diesen 3 Monaten resultierte 30 Jahre._
> 
> ¿Y se podría decir: "Diese 3 Monaten wurden 30 Jahre" con el mismo significado?



Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Aus *diesen 3 Monaten* [*da*raus] wurden 30 Jahre.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Gracias por tu ayuda kunvla.
He de decir no obstante, que creo que algunos de los ejemplos que planteas, aunque con estructura similar, su significado no se ajusta a la frase de la pregunta original.

Perdón pero sigo sin enterarme. En la frase:

- Aus diesen 3 Monaten (daraus) wurden 30 Jahre. 

¿el paréntesis implica que se puede poner:

- Aus 3 Monaten daraus wurden 30 Jahre.

u omitir el "daraus"?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> - Aus 3 Monaten daraus wurden 30 Jahre.


- Aus diesen 3 Monaten wurden 30 Jahre. 
- Ja, daraus wurden in der Tat 30 Jahre.

- Woraus wurden 30 Jahre?
- Aus den/diesen 3 Monaten.
- Ach so, also daraus wurden sie.

¿Ahora se entiende mejor? Espero que sí.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> Esta expresión "etw. aus etw. werden" ¿tiene algún *otro uso* o solo se usa como en el ejemplo citado?





davlar said:


> He de decir no obstante, que creo que algunos de los ejemplos que planteas, aunque con estructura similar, su significado no se ajusta a la frase de la pregunta original.


Ahora soy el que no te entiende. Preguntabas por otro uso, ¿no?

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por tu aclaración kunvla. Ciertamente ahora está mucho más claro.

Lo que te planteaba, era básicamente que me daba la impresión que algunos ejemplos que citabas, aunque con la misma estructura que la consultada, carecían de la misma semántica (a mi modo de ver).
En cualquier caso decir que el asunto original está resuelto, aunque me lo miraré con calma durante el fin de semana.

Nuevamente agradecerte tu ayuda.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

La semántica —en todos los ejemplos— es la misma: aus etwas/jmdm.(1) entwickelt sich etwas(2).

(1) = [aus] etwas/jemandem - origen

(2) = etwas - resultado

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Gracias por la aclaración kunvla.
Dos últimas preguntas:

1. ¿Es "aus etw. wird etw." equivalente a "aus etw. entwickelt sich etw."? En caso de ser equivalentes ¿se podría usar la frase original (la frase de 3 Monaten...) con sich entwickeln?
2. ¿Podrías explicar por qué no era equivalente el "aus etw. wird etw. usando el verbo "resultieren"? Siempre me habían dicho que estos verbos (werden y resultieren) eran equivalentes.

Muchas gracias por tu paciencia.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> 1. ¿Es "aus etw. wird etw." equivalente a "aus etw. entwickelt sich etw."? En caso de ser equivalentes ¿se podría usar la frase original (la frase de 3 Monaten...) con sich entwickeln?


Sí, es más o menos equivalente, pero no es sinónimo al cien por cien. Fíjate, por ejmplo, en los ejemplos del Duden:

*entwickeln*
1. allmählich entstehen, sich stufenweise herausbilden
Grammatik:
sich entwickeln
Beispiele:
    • aus der Raupe entwickelt sich der Schmetterling
    • es entwickelte sich [daraus] eine Diskussion
Duden | entwickeln | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme

El primero, sin alguna duda, puede ser reemplazado por "aus der Raupe wird der Schmetterling" y sigue del todo idiomático, pero el segundo se combina mejor con los verbos 'sich entwickeln', 'entstehen' y 'ergeben', aunque con 'werden' quedaría tambié correcto.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> 2. ¿Podrías explicar por qué no era equivalente el "aus etw. wird etw. usando el verbo "resultieren"?


Porque no.


> Siempre me habían dicho que estos verbos (werden y resultieren) eran equivalentes.


No, no es del todo verdad, tiene un significado un poco diferente, ya que se deriva de 'resultado'.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Muy instructivos los ejemplos kunvla.

Es entwickelte sich (daraus) eine Diskussion.
= se produjo una discusión (de ello)

¿sería correcta mi traducción?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

Sí, más o menos, esto es, yo lo traducería como sigue: (A raíz de ello) se produjo una discusión.

Pero ¡ojo!: el 'sich entwickeln' y 'producir' no son equivalentes del todo. El primero se deriva de Entwicklung (desorrollo, evolución); y el otro, de producto (Produkt, Ergebnis).

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Suena mejor tu traducción sin duda.

Entwicklung, oder??

Muchas gracias.


davlar


----------



## Tonerl

_*Quiero quitarle algo de trabajo al kunvla que es*_ _*una hormiguita de tomo y lomo 
y además tiene más paciencia que un santo !!! *_

*sich entwickeln aus :*
desarrollarse de
evolucionar de
*
sich entwickeln zu: *
degenerar en
convertirse en
*
Allmähliche/stufenweise/langsame Entwicklung/Entstehung:*
desarrollo paulatino.
*
entwickeln (sich verwandeln): *
acabar siendo
*
sich zu etw. entwickeln:*
llegar a ser algo
transformarse en algo

*entwickeln (entstehen lassen):*
desprender
despedir

*entwickeln FOTO:*
revelar

*entwickeln (eine Theorie, einen Plan): *
desarrollar

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## davlar

Todo claro Tonerl.
Kunvla habia escrito "Entwickling" y le preguntaba si era "Entwicklung". Simplemente fue un error tipográfico que como buena "hormiguita" se apresuró a correguir.
Que paciencia tenéis conmigo...

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------

